
Google Gathers Social Graph Information From The Web, Launches API - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/01/googles-gathers-social-graph-information-from-the-web-launches-api/
======
bfioca
This is going to be pretty cool once there are more supported sites (like
Facebook). Hopefully that will be soon, I really want to use this.

~~~
dawnerd
Yea, without Facebook it's really lacking.

------
ALee
Does anyone whether this will be further integrated with data portability
project? It's already sweetly useful, but its intersection with data
portability and openID will be fairly important.

~~~
immad
Its already built of open standards what further integration is required?

------
eusman
So, Google decides to rename the address book to Open Social Graph and makes a
general API for everyone to adopt and gets some attention. Thats really big
news. Welcome innovation.

~~~
olefoo
This has nothing to do with their address book. It builds off previous social
meta-data efforts, especially FOAF and XFN.

It's more an extension of their search expertise, and it looks like they
should be able to extend it with some of the latent semantic indexing stuff
that they already do to make it a useful and powerful tool.

What's innovative about it is the scale at which they are doing it.

